# Cellulitus and chronic pain



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

My brother is giving up because of cellulitis and chronic pain. 

He just had spinal surgery and is a great deal of pain. The cellulitis refuses to respond to any of the multitude of antibiotics they have given him. What if anything can I send to him that will help either thing?


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Where is the sore at? On his leg? or on his spine?
On the spine, I can't help with advice too much because of the proximity of the wound to the spinal chord. I assume it is cdif or MRSA from the spinal surgery? If so, he just needs to be on longterm multiple antibiotics, especially cipro is used in most cases.
If it is a leg cellulitis, then I would use the antibiotics they give plus essential oils. Young Living Lemon essential oil does wonderful things for cellulitis. But it isn't sterile, so you do have to make a weighted decision on it. I just know that I have seen horrible cdif infections tremendously helped with essential oils applied directly to the wound.
And, as another western medicine resort, they do have wound clinics and wound pumps that sometimes help cellulitis wounds. 
I personally think it is a pity that too many people put themselves in harm's way with surgeries they could avoid. If you avoid hospitals and surgeries you can often avoid cellulitis from resulting antibiotic-resistant infections. But doctors never tell people that they should think of surgery as an absolute last resort rather than a first choice.

I hope your brother heals soon.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I wanted to add that I wouldn't put essential oil directly on a deep spinal wound. It's just too close to the spinal chord in that area, and essential oils do have incredible absorption properties. Actually, on my own body, I would do it in a minute, but on another person, I would never suggest it due to the closeness of the spinal chord. It would burn so much.

I would also take colloidal silver by mouth and put it on the wound itself, but that is also a personal choice. Many people are afraid of silver. Personally, I think it is great and works well to kill any germ.

You might also get some pain relief from applying spruce essential oil to the feet or a blend with spruce in it like Valor.


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

The cellulitis started in his feet and calves and worked it's way up to his waist. They've tried him on what feels like a gazillion antibiotics and nothing seemed to work. 

The spinal surgery was somewhere in his neck they went in through the front of his neck. It was suppose to keep him from being paralyzed. So when the cellulitus hit he couldn't elevate his legs because nothing was suppose to be lifted higher then his spinal surgery point. He's in a great deal of chronic pain from his spine most of which I believe is from before. Since he just moved from Alaska to Washington because his wife got a new job he has no insurance. Not eligible for any govt aide and his wife's job won't insure him because it is a pre-existing thing. So everything including the surgery was cash upfront. That's why he wanted to quit seeing the doctor and just let go. Pretty sure either I or someone else got through to him as he went to emergency yesterday and they admitted him. 

I never thought of the fact that it could be MRSA or something. I'll research the stuff you mentioned and send something to him so it will be waiting when he gets out of the hospital. 

Thank you so much for your help and advice.


----------



## emilyrayne (Jun 16, 2008)

I wound up with a nasty cold one day, and the next I was in the hospital because I had a 106 fever and my leg was blown up and on fire. I had cellulitis & Lymphedema. No one knows where it came from to this day, and that was 6 yrs ago. I fight the pain every single day, I had to quit work and everything. The only thing that has helped me was, I recently went through Lymphedema Therapy. They do massage therapy and then wrap your legs up, and messure how much your legs go down with each treatment. I did wonders for me. Of course you need to keep it up on your own afterwards or else it is pointless.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

emilyrayne said:


> I recently went through Lymphedema Therapy. They do massage therapy and then wrap your legs up, and messure how much your legs go down with each treatment. I did wonders for me.


My husband goes to a private massage therapist every week to have the fluid massaged out of his legs. She also does the whole lymphatic massage, thumping the thymus, massaging the lymphatic drains in the neck, etc. It's around forty dollars a treatment from her at a chiropractic clinic. It does help tremendously to get the selling and fluid out of the legs. And for infections that just keep recurring, the silver and essential oils really helped to get it under control. He was on antibiotics for years, and years..... with little relief. 

The alternative route has just changed our lives. I just can't say enough about the wonders of colloidal silver and essential oils, and lots of other alternative things. I hear of so many people suffering from things that I know other people have been healed from due to God's gift of alternative care. It astounds me how cruel Western Medicine can be at times when they don't try other things that are cheaper, and less painful, yet work better. I mean arthritis pain, infections, west nile, lyme disease, and all sorts of other things can be treated so well with so little suffering. Yet I hear all these people who suffer with these things with no relief. It really bothers me.


----------



## emilyrayne (Jun 16, 2008)

I was on Antibiotics for over 5 yrs straight. They finally took me off of them not that long ago, and I've been sick as a dog ever since. I really hate it. They refuse to put me back on them too. Its not good for you. Yeah well, you've ruined what little immune system I had, and I didnt really have one to begin with thank you very much. I hate Doctors with a passion.


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

emilyrayne you are in my prayers. Maybe if your problem is anything like my brothers some of these tips will give you relief.


----------



## emilyrayne (Jun 16, 2008)

Thank you so much. I really appreciate it. You and your family will be in my thoughts as well. Any tips are welcome.


----------

